# Graphic accel with ati-drivers-8.452.2 on amd64 [Solved]

## canduc17

Hi everybody.

I have read posts about issues similar to mine and I have experimented a lot, but I haven't resolved it yet.

On my ASUS laptop I have this video card:

```
candasus linux # lspci | grep Radeon

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 [Mobility Radeon 9600 M10]
```

and I have a 64 bit architechture (AMD Athlon 64 Mobile processor).

I use ati-drivers-8.452.2 on a kernel gentoo-sources-2.6.23-r8.

I have tried the open one (radeon), but they didn't work well (and I had configured them perfectly IMHO).

I have configured the kernel as reported in this wiki guide and I read it step by step, but I'm not able to obtain 3D graphic acceleration.

This is my xorg.conf:

```
Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "Layout0"

    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice    "Mouse1" "SendCoreEvents"

    Option         "AIGLX" "true"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    RgbPath      "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

    ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

    FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/default/ghostscript"

    FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load  "dbe"

    Load  "extmod"

    Load  "fbdevhw"

    Load  "type1"

    Load  "freetype"

    Load  "glx"

    Load  "xtrap"

    Load  "record"

    Load  "GLcore"

    Load  "dri"

    Load  "i2c"

    Load  "drm"

    Load  "bitmap"

    Load  "ddc"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Mouse0"

   Driver       "synaptics"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto-dev"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mouse1"

   Option       "LeftEdge"      "1700"

   Option       "RightEdge"     "5300"

   Option       "TopEdge"       "1700"

   Option       "BottomEdge"    "4200"

   Option       "FingerLow"     "25"

   Option       "FingerHigh"    "30"

   Option       "MaxTapTime"    "180"

   Option       "MaxTapMove"    "220"

   Option       "VertScrollDelta" "100"

   Option       "MinSpeed"        "0.09"

   Option       "MaxSpeed"        "0.18"

   Option       "AccelFactor"     "0.0015"

   Option       "SHMConfig"       "on"

   Option       "TapButton2"      "2"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier "Mouse1"

    Driver     "mouse"

EndSection 

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "keyboard"

    Option         "XkbLayout" "it"

    Option         "CoreKeyboard"

    Option         "XkbRules"  "xorg"

    Option         "XkbModel"  "pc105"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Acer"

    ModelName      "Acer AL1916W"

    Option         "DPMS"

    HorizSync      30.0 - 81.0

    VertRefresh    56.0 - 75.0

    Modeline       "1280x1024_60.00"  108.88  1280 1360 1496 1712  1024 1025 1028 1060  -HSync +Vsync

    DisplaySize    330 210 # Dimensioni del monitor in millimetri!

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Videocard0"

    Driver         "fglrx"

    VendorName     "ATI"

    Option         "BusType" "PCI"

    BoardName   "RV350 [Mobility Radeon 9600 M10]"

    Option       "Accel" "true"

    Option       "backingstore" "true"

    Option       "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

    Option       "DRI" "true"

    Option       "mtrr" "off"

    Option       "UseInternalAGPGART" "no" #perchè non l'ho compilato come modulo

    BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

    Option         "EnablePageFlip" "on"

    Option         "RenderAccel" "on"

    Option         "AccelMethod" "EXA"

    Option          "BIOSHotkeys" "on"

    Option         "ColorTiling" "on"

    Option          "MetaModes" "1280x1024"

    Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Videocard0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Depth       24

        Modes      "1280x1024_60.00"

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

    Option         "Composite" "enable"

EndSection

```

E and these are Warnings and errors reported in Xorg.0.log:

```
candasus linux # cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep WW

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(WW) fglrx(0): board is an unknown third party board, chipset is supported

(WW) fglrx(0): Only one display is connnected,so single mode is enabled

(WW) fglrx(0): ***********************************************

(WW) fglrx(0): * DRI initialization failed!                  *

(WW) fglrx(0): * (maybe driver kernel module missing or bad) *

(WW) fglrx(0): * 2D acceleraton available (MMIO)             *

(WW) fglrx(0): * no 3D acceleration available                *

(WW) fglrx(0): ********************************************* *

(WW) fglrx(0): Option "EnablePageFlip" is not used

(WW) fglrx(0): Option "RenderAccel" is not used

(WW) fglrx(0): Option "AccelMethod" is not used

(WW) fglrx(0): Option "BIOSHotkeys" is not used

(WW) fglrx(0): Option "ColorTiling" is not used

(WW) fglrx(0): Option "MetaModes" is not used

(WW) fglrx(0): Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" is not used

(WW) Mouse1: No Device specified, looking for one...

candasus linux # cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(EE) fglrx(0): === [swlDalHelperAddCustomizeMode] === CWDDEDI_DisplayGetSetModeTimingOverride failed: 2

(EE) fglrx(0): [pcie] Failed to gather memory of size 262144Kb for PCIe. Error (-1014)

(EE) fglrx(0): atiddxDriScreenInit failed, GPS not been initialized. 

(EE) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable
```

What's wrong?

----------

## canduc17

No ideas?

----------

## didymos

Try this xorg.conf:

```

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier    "aticonfig-Layout[all]"

   Screen   0    "aticonfig-Screen[0]" 0 0

   InputDevice   "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

   InputDevice   "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice   "Mouse1" "SendCoreEvents" 

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

   Option      "AllowMouseOpenFail" "true"

#  Option      "AIGLX" "off"

#      uncomment  the above if you have lockups and such while running 3d stuff

EndSection

Section "Files"

    RgbPath      "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

    ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

    FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/default/ghostscript"

    FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "bitmap"

   Load  "fb"

   Load  "fglrx"

   Load  "GLcore"

   Load  "vbe"

   SubSection "extmod"

      Option      "omit XFree86-DGA"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Mouse0"

   Driver       "synaptics"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto-dev"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mouse1"

   Option       "LeftEdge"      "1700"

   Option       "RightEdge"     "5300"

   Option       "TopEdge"       "1700"

   Option       "BottomEdge"    "4200"

   Option       "FingerLow"     "25"

   Option       "FingerHigh"    "30"

   Option       "MaxTapTime"    "180"

   Option       "MaxTapMove"    "220"

   Option       "VertScrollDelta" "100"

   Option       "MinSpeed"        "0.09"

   Option       "MaxSpeed"        "0.18"

   Option       "AccelFactor"     "0.0015"

   Option       "SHMConfig"       "on"

   Option       "TapButton2"      "2"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier "Mouse1"

    Driver     "mouse"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "keyboard"

    Option         "XkbLayout" "it"

    Option         "CoreKeyboard"

    Option         "XkbRules"  "xorg"

    Option         "XkbModel"  "pc105"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier  "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

   DisplaySize  330 210

   Option      "DPMS" "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[0]"

   Driver      "fglrx"

   Option      "TexturedVideo" "on"

   Option      "Textured2D" "on"

   Option      "TexturedXrender" "true"

#  Option      "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

#   you may not need the above, so leave it commented initially.

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "aticonfig-Screen[0]"

   Device     "aticonfig-Device[0]"

   Monitor    "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

   DefaultDepth     24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Group   "video"

   Mode    0660

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

   Option   "Composite" "enable"

EndSection 

```

Now, make sure you add your user account to the video group:

```

gpasswd -a <username> video

```

If you start X as that user, log out, then back in.  If that xorg.conf does the trick, you can fiddle around with the fglrx driver options later, but the above should give you good performance.

----------

## canduc17

WOW! It works, finally!

```
canduc@candasus ~ $ glxinfo | grep render

direct rendering: Yes

OpenGL renderer string: ATI MOBILITY RADEON 9600/9700 Series
```

```
canduc@candasus ~ $ glxgears

12815 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2562.979 FPS

14689 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2937.730 FPS

14676 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2935.177 FPS
```

Are these values good? Or I can improve more than this the performance of my card?

Now I got these warnings, reported in /var/log/Xorg.0.log:

```
canduc@candasus ~ $ cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep WW

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(WW) fglrx(0): board is an unknown third party board, chipset is supported

(WW) fglrx(0): Only one display is connnected,so single mode is enabled

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x23

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x24

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x25

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x26

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x27

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x28

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x29

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2a

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2b

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2c

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2d

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2e

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2f

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x30

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x31

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x32

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x33

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x34

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x35

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x36

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x37

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x38

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x39

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x3a

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x3b

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x3c

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x3d

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x3e

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x3f

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x40

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x41

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x42

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x43

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x44

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x45

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x46

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x47

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x48

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x49

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4a

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4c

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4d

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4e

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4f

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x50

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x51

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x52

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x53

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x54

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x55

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x56

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x57

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x58

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x59

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x5a

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x5b

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x5c

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x5d

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x5e

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x5f

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x60

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x61

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x62

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x63

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x64

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x65

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x66

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x67

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x68

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x69

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x6a

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x6b

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x6c

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x6d

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x6e

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x6f

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x70

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x71

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x72

(WW) Mouse1: No Device specified, looking for one...
```

How can I solve them?

----------

## didymos

You can't.  It's not even necessarily an indication of a problem. As an example:

https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=6689

The i810 drivers used to spew those as well, also for no apparent reason.  To get rid of them, you'd need access to the source, and well, you can't get it w/o working for ATI.

----------

## canduc17

Ok, thank you so much!

----------

